# Playing with a rat terrier



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Beau has a friend here today, Duke,
a rat terrier. Sweet and well mannered doggo.

They played run and chase for almost an hour then I brought Beau in for a rest. Later when I took him back out to play, they were wrestling, which Beau loves. The rat terrier started doing this thing where his bit on to Beau’s cheek/ear and didn’t let go until Beau rolled over and became still. Beau didn’t always understand the game so I didn’t let it go on too long. Beau never yelped or became aggressive, neither did the rat terrier. Dukes owner said this is how he plays with other rat terriers, they hold on until the other dog rolls over and lays still.
Has anyone experienced this?

Do you think my poodle will learn to play this game or do I risk having it go badly? This doggie can come and play often if this works out and nice to have another doggie friend if it’s good for them both.

Beau plays well with most dogs, this was just different for me to see. Beau is anxious to go out and play again so it obviously doesn’t bother him. 💜🐩 Any comments welcome.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This would be a big no for me. No holding on during play. No pretending the other dog is prey.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I wouldn’t, that’s not healthy dog play.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This would be a big no for me. No holding on during play. No pretending the other dog is prey.


Thank you PeggyTheParti and Skylar. This is what my instincts told me but I am disappointed that this playmate won’t work out. On to the next puppy friend opportunity 😊


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I want to clarify my message. My puppy plays daily with my older minipoo. Both have open mouths when they play, they never bite down to hurt and they never bit down to grab a body part.

OTOH all this open mouth play has wrecked havoc with my older dogs long fluffy ears as the hair would get caught in puppy’s open mouth so I had to clip her ears down significantly. Even though her ear fluff gets in his mouth, he has never closed his mouth on her ears, nor caused he to roll and lay quiet. It’s that last part that I wouldn’t tolerate in play.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeah, it’s the holding until submission that concerns me.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I would say the rat terrier needs to be given a time out when he starts this behavior. You would need to get his owner on board with removing him immediately every time he starts this and giving him a time out until he settles down and then put them back together and see how they do. If he will not stop then no more play.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

reraven123 said:


> I would say the rat terrier needs to be given a time out when he starts this behavior. You would need to get his owner on board with removing him immediately every time he starts this and giving him a time out until he settles down and then put them back together and see how they do. If he will not stop then no more play.


I went out with them again and did talk to the owner but I like the idea of being really clear as you said, have him remove the rat terrier for a time out when it happens. Although maybe I’d rather find another friend than let him learn this with my Beau 😉. 
Instead as soon as he did this again I removed Beau. It took less than 5 minutes for it to happen again 😕. Too bad. I was SO happy that my Beau broke away from play and ran to me when I called him 😊. So proud of my poodle puppy 😁😊😇

Thank you all as always for the encouragement and advice.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

If you and the other parent are montoring every engagement and there to intervene, then I would let Basil still have playdates. Just call the T for Timeout when it starts to go downhill. If they're good for 20-40 minutes of parent approved dog play, then let them be - let them tire out, let them socialize. Right when their play start to go downhill and starts to make you on edge then pull the plug and call it a day. It's still a win.

It also doesn't hurt to continue to search for new and fresh friends. We have a "chasing friend", "wrestling friend", "boston terrier friend", and a little puppy cousin during family events.

Variety is good.


----------

